# Interesting Wild Pigeon Nest on webcam



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Pigeons are on 2 eggs in a Kestrel nestbox.

About this nestbox:
Last year it was a struggle between the kestrels, the pigeons, and the jackdaws ..... they each destroyed each others eggs.
This year the pigeons are very fast and already are sitting on 2 eggs, which should hatch around March 25th.

There is an inside and outside camera on the nest and should be sound.

http://www.beleefdelente.nl/torenvalk

At the right are a few videos from different birds, checking out the nestsite.

This webcam is in the Netherlands so they are EST+6hours


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Eek! I'll give it another look when the birds are awake.


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

Aw, I see one snuggled at the back of the box! How cute! I can't wait 'til the eggs hatch.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thats so cute! I will add the camera to my other assortment of webcams I am watching including 2 Bald eagle cams, a barn owl cam, and a wood duck cam. Thank you!


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

Look at the other tabs, as well. The nuthatches (farthest on the right) have chicks!

It was very sad watching the jackdaws eat the pigeon eggs. At least the pigeons are nesting again this year.


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh no!! I just saw the jackdaws harassing the pigeons again! 

The father on the nest (I'm assuming it's the father anyway, since it's daytime) stayed on there stubbornly while the two jackdaws hung around the entrance of the nesting box. The mother tried to enter but was chased away. The jackdaws eventually left, but I have a feeling they'll be back.


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

I should also point out that there are actually TWO pigeon nests on that site. The second pigeon nest is in one of the owl nesting boxes (Steenuil). You can see the pigeon on the nest in Camera 2. I don't know how that pigeon can share a site with owls, especially since there's been a lot of conflict and with its eggs being stolen by a crow (judging from those videos on the right of the page) but it's obviously very persistent.


----------

